# Comicon!!!!



## PuppY_K1ck3R (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey guys i just wanted to show u pics of my trip to comicon. This event is so damn crazy 100 thousand people plus. I had a hard time getting some pics because the place is just simply too crowded. That said, these are the pics ive managed to get at the event. I gotta admit i was like a kid at a candy store..... better yet toy store. 






Check out that crowd.


----------



## Arch (Jul 28, 2008)

Interesting stuff, thanks for sharing.
Some of those actors do look quite convincing, even the Wolverine whicvh is quite a tough one (he's not wax is he?).
One thing tho, since when has there been female ghostbusters?!


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 28, 2008)

Arch said:


> One thing tho, since when has there been female ghostbusters?!



Are you complaining? 

Cool shots. Looks a lot more fun than the one here in the UK was last weekend. I only went so my friend could meet Brian Blessed, and he wasn't there. It was _rubbish_.


----------



## Heck (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice looks like a good time..Did you see anything on Operation Flashpoint 2???? lol


----------



## Snyder (Jul 28, 2008)

haha the one photo with the street fighter girl the guy behind her is rubbing his nipples. haha.


----------



## PuppY_K1ck3R (Jul 28, 2008)

Snyder said:


> haha the one photo with the street fighter girl the guy behind her is rubbing his nipples. haha.



yea i know i couldn't stop laughing when I noticed that.


----------



## marn (Jul 28, 2008)

i had a fun time there too.


----------



## Foques (Jul 28, 2008)

marn, what camera/lense are you using?!


----------



## marn (Jul 28, 2008)

Foques said:


> marn, what camera/lense are you using?!



im using a nikon D300.

i used one of these lenses on the pictures above.

nikon 50mm f/1.4
nikon 70-300mm
sigma 30mm f/1.4
sigma 10-20mm 
tamron 17-50mm f/2.8

i think the exif data is still there so if you want specifics its all there.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 28, 2008)

Cameltoe on picture 24


----------



## PuppY_K1ck3R (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice pics Marn!!! Looks like u got into hall H  its nice to see someone else who was over there. That place was waaaay to packed and crowded but i still had a great time.


----------



## Snyder (Jul 29, 2008)

great photos marn!


----------



## motorshooter (Jul 29, 2008)

Was Harold on his way to White Castle in that picture?


----------



## underOATH2220 (Aug 12, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> Cameltoe on picture 24



nice spot hahahaha


----------



## SandShots (Aug 13, 2008)

nice pix,
hot chix,

good job


where was the convention at?


----------



## RobinAK (Aug 13, 2008)

Check out Peter Griffin (wearing green) centered in pic #1!!


----------



## PuppY_K1ck3R (Aug 20, 2008)

SandShots said:


> nice pix,
> hot chix,
> 
> good job
> ...


 
San Diego


----------



## photo28 (Aug 20, 2008)

Snyder said:


> haha the one photo with the street fighter girl the guy behind her is rubbing his nipples. haha.


 lol 
Nice Shots!


----------



## photo28 (Aug 20, 2008)

RobinAK said:


> Check out Peter Griffin (wearing green) centered in pic #1!!


 haha!


----------

